# which company makes the best laptops?



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 26, 2007)

ok guys....which company according to u all is the best laptop maker...take into consideration laptops from budget to high end..while voting take into consideration the overall quality ,features ,performance,looks,price etc into consideration ..

if u r voting for others plz name the company too....and plz justify ur choice 

ps-hp has acquired compaq so i put them together & my choice is lenovo..cuz i really like their design speciallt the T60


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

IBM/Lenevo
HP/Compaq
Dell
Sony
Toshiba
ASUS
Apple

they are all good, apart from that advice is stay way


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

LOL! Ha! Ha! Ha! 

The best laptop maker has been stashed away among the "Others". 

I'm not voting in this stupid poll.

Companies like Asus and Zenith are in the poll and you've left out companies like LG, Apple and Fujitsu in others. How much do you know about laptops, dude!


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 26, 2007)

Poll is good enough. My vote for HP, the best value for money. Not like just a useless expensive eyecandy.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 26, 2007)

Lower/Middle End (<50k): HP/Compaq followed by IBM
Middle End (50-80k): Dell
Higher End (>80k): Apple for Mac fans, Sony followed by Dell for the rest.

Arun


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> LOL! Ha! Ha! Ha!
> 
> The best laptop maker has been stashed away among the "Others".
> 
> ...


i knew this was comin 
1st apple is not the best laptop maker ..plz get out of this illusion..seriously or go meet a psychiatrist

if u dont want to vote then dont...dont talk crap 

zenith & hcl r in the poll becuz in india many people buy it...now do u get it....maybe a few hundred or thousand people have apple macbooks ok...fujitsu is not their for the same reason
asus makes good laptops..& they r definetly better than lg.. i gave careful consideration to the companies i chose.....i chose those that have the max sales...or r regular winners in various reviews...& i have never seen lg win in a digit or any other mag or website review often ..their is always somethin missing from them & if ur great apple makes such good laptops lets see how many people vote for it..

& now ur excuses start that apple is not very popular ,it is costly so not many people buy it etc. etc......that is not my problem but its apple's they should make laptops that people can afford.. & not just  a useless expensive eyecandy. as  kiran said.....the last thing i would like to say is that macbooks r good but they r not VFM even if u pay 1 lac or more for it.. 

PS - & abt knowledge of laptops ..i know more than u ever will...except abt apple laptops maybe...

@ sakumar

ibm laptop division has been bought by lenovo..

@ kiran_techmania

thanx for the support


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 26, 2007)

Mine is for DELL Which is the best value for money than HP, lenovo....

So DELLLL gets my Vote!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2007)

You guys are forgetting Quanta, they are the ODM for many Laptop brands.


----------



## satyamy (May 26, 2007)

HP or Dell 
both are fine
but Dell is little costilier than HP


----------



## sakumar79 (May 26, 2007)

@ssk, I realized my mistake (IBM mentioned instead of Lenovo) after making the post but decided to leave it there because many people still look at it as IBM Thinkpads rather than Lenovo Laptops... Thats the kind of security a company like IBM gives to its customer...

Arun


----------



## nepcker (May 26, 2007)

Voted Others for Apple.

Anyone who has used a MacBook or a MacBook Pro (the current Core 2 Duo ones) will agree that they are indeed the best laptops -- in looks, in responsiveness, and in just about everything else.

Besides, the entry-level MacBooks don't cost much more than similar Windows models do.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 26, 2007)

@nepcker, perhaps the entry-level Macbooks dont cost much more than similar Windows model do... But they cost more than entry level windows models..

Arun


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 26, 2007)

apple all the way


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 26, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Voted Others for Apple.
> 
> Anyone who has used a MacBook or a MacBook Pro (the current Core 2 Duo ones) will agree that they are indeed the best laptops -- in looks, in responsiveness, and in just about everything else.
> 
> * Besides, the entry-level MacBooks don't cost much more than similar Windows models do.*



What! Where! How! When!  Votes goes for Dell


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

@ssk429

Look, there is no use getting into a stupid debate here. Your question was which company makes the best notebooks and not including a company like Apple on such a poll, which sells more notebooks than desktop computers and has a nine percent share of the notebook market in the world (and it's overall share is only six percent, so that should give you an idea how many notebooks they are selling with respect to rest of the industry), is just plain stupid.

Apple notebooks are innovative and well designed. How many laptops from other companies come with backlit keyboards, light and motion sensors, magnetic adapters and latches, slot-loading drives and no stickers? Answer: Zero. Just because you cannot justify paying for them does not mean they are not making the best laptops. Can you imagine a poll about which company makes the best cars that does not have BMW or Mercedes on the list?

It hardly matters to either me or to Apple if you do not include them on your list. But what I said in the previous post wasn't wrong and your reply only showed where you truly stand. Sayonara.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 26, 2007)

Whoa dude... I am not the creator of this poll... Please read carefully before making such statements...

Arun


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2007)

Umm... uh... when did I say you were, dude!


(I know, I know. I'm sorry! You guys have similar usernames.)


----------



## sakumar79 (May 26, 2007)

@aryayush... Apologies accepted...

BTW, for others who missed what happened, aryayush typed @sakumar79 instead of @ssk429 in his previous post and has corrected it...

Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 26, 2007)

Arya, enough said about your sweet eyecandy, lets decide come on.

Present us your best Apple laptop for Rs.55000/-. Lets see which one scores better.

This is a challenge for you. Defend your Apple if you can!


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 26, 2007)

dell


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Arya, enough said about your sweet eyecandy, lets decide come on.
> 
> Present us your best Apple laptop for Rs.55000/-. Lets see which one scores better.
> 
> This is a challenge for you. Defend your Apple if you can!


Asus S96J

HP DV6226TX

Oh wait, they are not white 

I must say, when it comes to solid build quality & top notch Laptops, IBM/lenovo Thinkpads beats each & every one of them, Hardly any problem ever in it (Except for Sony battery). One bad thing that they are geared towards professional crowd so look industrial design based unlike Macbook which looks like some cute show piece.

hey anyone seen Acer Gemstone


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

i honestly think this should go into the fight club section

*and Karmanya said; let the fanboys roam the world*
the world responded *shut up u frickin moron*
*karmanya starts crying*
personally i like alienware cuz of thier gameing rigs and toshiba cuz my dad has one and its super light


----------



## adithyagenius (May 26, 2007)

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF25a/1090709-1116637-1116665-1116665-1116665-12936518.html
That is one excellent desktop replacement.
HP has good support and drivers but has bundled crapware with OEM OS and doesnt provide CDs and tells us to make the restore DVDs ourselves. Dell is costly. HCL has very bad driver support and isn't vfm. Lenovo wasn't providing driver downloads for my friends' laptops although their website has a drivers section which is empty. Lenovo is cheap though. Sony is not at all vfm. I dont know about others.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 27, 2007)

Many of the members here tells...that HP is cheaper than dell!!

Is it so?

I got my core 2 duo laptop frm Dell relatively 8K cheaper than HP,  arnd 10K cheaper than lenovo,  5k cheaper than Compaq and arnd 2k cheaper than Acer! But i realized HCL is cheaper than DEll by approx. 1.5K!!!

*DELL is the Cheapest Global Brand available in India..* I think!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 27, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You guys are forgetting Quanta, they are the ODM for many Laptop brands.


 
is it possible for to buy directly from them, I suppose cost could be less then?


----------



## go4saket (May 27, 2007)

Lenovo & Toshiba


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 27, 2007)

@aryayush

if u r so confident ...then answer kirans question

& read my post i am takin laptop makers with india as the main consideration....


----------



## adithyagenius (May 27, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Many of the members here tells...that HP is cheaper than dell!!
> 
> Is it so?
> 
> ...



In my college 97% of the students stay in hostel and they need to take their computers home in holidays and desktop replacement would do best. When it comes to desktop replacing performer which scores well in 3dmark06 HP (graphics card, 1 GB RAM, RAID 0, 17inch widescreen, remote control , numeric pad and a lot more) HP is more VFM. You can get one below 70k. Of course certain DELL offers are good too but I dont want to take risk with their customer support especially since there has been so many people claiming it to be HELL. Best thing to do when buying DELL is to wait for the start of new month when they enhance offers on their products.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 28, 2007)

^^^

DELL 6400 and XPS Notebook are best priced in their segments! 

I too saw that 17" laptops r costlier in Dell


----------



## sandeepk (May 29, 2007)

I vote for Compaq/HP.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

the battle is closely fought between the top 3 laptop makers dell,hp & lenovo


----------



## ECE0105 (May 29, 2007)

IBM/Lenovo... 
HP/Compaq
Toshiba
Acer
Dell

In that order. Sony is no VFM, HCL is plain crap.

I will buy an Apple when I loot a Bank... It is just an unnecessary luxury for me...


----------



## ashu_dps (May 30, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> In my college 97% of the students stay in hostel and they need to take their computers home in holidays and desktop replacement would do best. When it comes to desktop replacing performer which scores well in 3dmark06 HP (graphics card, 1 GB RAM, RAID 0, 17inch widescreen, remote control , numeric pad and a lot more) HP is more VFM. You can get one below 70k. Of course certain DELL offers are good too but* I dont want to take risk with their customer support especially since there has been so many people claiming it to be HELL.* Best thing to do when buying DELL is to wait for the start of new month when they enhance offers on their products.



Dude u r badly mistaken or r having some confusions.

I've seen that the service of dell is the best one can ever imagine. Or rather cant even imagine 

I personally have many incidents to quote all being when they gave me service even though i wasnt in warranty here.
First they replaced my DVD writer because it had a problem, the second time they replced it coz i broke it !!
They also replaced my battery when i made a kill of it, working day and night on it and its operating time reduced.
When i complained, they at once agreed to replace it and because i was in a remote location, they sent an engineer from so far to my location in just 2 days.

No company in India can beat this type of support where companies have the attitude to just kick away customers asking for support.

And yes, my warranty is not the "Complete Cover" type, in which they cover every problem of user.
It's the one where in for a fault, the user has to carry the good to depot to get it repaired but till date i never had to even worry a bit about my laptop to carry it somewhere. They were always were a call away, be myself in Delhi or a remote village/town.  


My vote : DELL, might be a lil expensive but its the best in terms of config u can get and the support is just awesome, Larger than life


----------



## ECE0105 (May 30, 2007)

If that is true... Then it is wonderful... Never had that kind of a Service with HP/Compaq....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 30, 2007)

In my new Dell Laptop ... My first Post!!

Yeah! Dell Drew with HP Compaq now!!!


----------



## hyram_h (May 31, 2007)

Which company *makes* the best laptops? Not many companies who _design_ laptops and sell them, bother to _make_ them themselves -- in most cases, _making_ the machines themselves is fobbed off to one of a very small number of Chinese factories.

Well, no-one in China can make _anything_ resembling a quality product, so that automatically excludes the following companies:

Acer, Apple, ASUS, Averatec, Dell, Fujitsu, Gateway, Compaq, Hewlett Packard, Lenovo, Sony, Toshiba.

(refer to the list here for more information)

That's right, kids, pretty much every brand people are talking about in this thread come from one of three factories in China: Quanta, Conpal, and Hon Hei. The only difference between a Dell Inspiron and an Apple MacBook is the case and its company badge. Everything inside is off the self componentry and reference designs.

As there's no real contender for laptop production in the USA or Europe, that leaves Japan. And the last _real_ maker of laptops in Japan is Panasonic. And their best product is the Toughbook. Expensive, definitely. Fully featured, absolutely. You could drop one of these off the Golden Gate Bridge, bounce it off a passing ship, and rescue it from the bottom of the Bay, and it would still work.

As for the anti-Apple posts in here: you would do well to re-examine the price vs performance options of the MacBook and MacBook Pro against the Dells and the HPs, because you'll find that there won't be that much of a difference. Plus, when you buy an Apple laptop, you get a _truly_ do-everything computer -- it runs OSX, with its powerful Unix-like core and humungous availability of programs (you can fink or macport virtually any linux source-code into an OSX program easily) that is also vastly more secure than Windows could ever hope to be, plus it can and does run Windows XP and Vista comfortably. Hell, Microsoft used Apple iMac flat-panel computers to demo Vista to the world!! Not only can you _boot_ into Windows XP or Vista on a MacBook (they use Intel CPUs now) with Apple's free Boot Camp, you can have Mac OS X and Windows running _simultaneously_ thanks to Parallels.

*fuzzz.gaulin.ca/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/coherence-with-parallels-1.png

"Whoever said you can't have it all ... doesn't use Mac."


H.


----------



## Goten (May 31, 2007)

Sony.

Peace~~~1


----------



## aryayush (May 31, 2007)

hyram_h said:
			
		

> Which company *makes* the best laptops? Not many companies who _design_ laptops and sell them, bother to _make_ them themselves -- in most cases, _making_ the machines themselves is fobbed off to one of a very small number of Chinese factories.
> 
> Well, no-one in China can make _anything_ resembling a quality product, so that automatically excludes the following companies:
> 
> ...


The best and most informative post I've ever read on the Digit forum. A big thank you to whoever you are for this post.

Like I've been saying since day one, it is not the hardware but the software that really matters. 


Please carry on with the discussion on "Which company makes the cheapest laptops?" now and don't start a flame war here because someone ventured to make an account on the Digit forum just to post one truthful post. _Please!_


----------



## mediator (May 31, 2007)

Dell simply unbeatable!


----------



## amitava82 (May 31, 2007)

Hp any day because quality, VFM at its class and service as well. I had  a single dead pixel (unnoticeable)  on my screen and they replaced whole LCD within 7 days. no question asked. Then I got a call from HP CC asking if i was satisfied with their service etc... what can i say?


----------



## nepcker (Jun 1, 2007)

Apple does make its own laptops.


> Virtually none of the namebrands manufacture their own laptops. The few notable exceptions are IBM, Acer, Toshiba, Twinhead and *Apple*.


Check: *www.mindconnection.com/library/computertips/whomakeslaptops.htm


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 1, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Apple does make its own laptops.
> 
> Check: *www.mindconnection.com/library/computertips/whomakeslaptops.htm



That is not true now. The article on powernotebooks.com is very old, 2003-ish. Apple didn't have a huge notebook market share back then. Today's MacBooks & MacBook Pros are not made by Apple themselves. Ever heard of an Apple manufacturing facility for laptops? I haven't. They too hire services to assemble and manufacture laptops like any other. Apple notebooks are also made in Taiwan. Their sales figures themselves proved it is not possible for a single ODM to manufacture. According to reports, Asustek ODM landed all orders for the initial batch of MacBooks when they were first released. Similarly, Apple too hires OEM/ODM services from time to time. Components in an Apple laptop are similar to those of any other laptops. Do you think Apple has their own branded optical drive in notebooks?

If I had to pick the best laptops to buy, I would choose HP-Compaq for their looks or ThinkPads for their sturdy nature.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, Apple does not manufacture its own laptops.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Apple does make its own laptops.
> 
> Check: *www.mindconnection.com/library/computertips/whomakeslaptops.htm


hey man last time u did a comparison of the old acdsee version for mac..now again u r quoting from a 4 year old article..plz keep a check on the dates


----------



## ambandla (Jun 1, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Arya, enough said about your sweet eyecandy, lets decide come on.
> 
> Present us your best Apple laptop for Rs.55000/-. Lets see which one scores better.
> 
> This is a challenge for you. Defend your Apple if you can!




Check the following lappys and tell me whether they are one of the best or not:

1) Dell XPS M1710
2) HP DV9500t
3) Thinkpad T60/T61
4) Sony VAIO TXN17P/B  
5) Lenovo 3000 V100 0763


----------



## shantanu (Jun 1, 2007)

Dell is what is like..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2007)

hp has taken the lead


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 2, 2007)

HP and  DELL on tile.. wish i could vote few more times for HP... Can i give proxy?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 2, 2007)

Already HP has both votes of HP & Compaq!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Can i give proxy?



abey apni pathshala(masti ki.....) ke class may nahi baitha hai!!


----------



## hyram_h (Jun 3, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Apple does make its own laptops.


No they do not -- that article is dramatically out of date.

Apple Inc began shifting production to Taiwanese companies in the late 90's. The last laptop to come out of an Apple-owned manufacturing plant was the PowerBook Firewire, a.k.a. Pismo, at the Apple facilities in Singapore, which were closed in 1999.

Every PowerBook and Macbook made since the second-generation PowerBook G4 was manufactured and assembled by Quanta, Asustek, Foxconn, Hon Hei or Conpal. The PowerMac G5 and Mac Pro towers are built by Foxconn. All current Intel based laptops come from the Quanta factories in Songjiang; the Mini, iMac and AppleTV units are divided between Quanta and Hon Hei.


----------



## reddick (Jun 3, 2007)

OK wht abt LG lappy,I heard it's cool


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 3, 2007)

The best, Sony Vaio C25G !


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 3, 2007)

I feel HP/Compaq are best at mid-lower level range..

Higher range belongs to Dell... i am not patronizing Dell, but they make  great laptops, just that their 6400 and 9400 series Laptops look like they belonged to our grandad, so darn ugly!

however things are gonna change, now that Voodoo Extreme is part of Hp/Compaq...they can easily take-on Dell's Alienware division.

Lenovo? crappy  man..their gimmick (face recognition) dont work anymore. After all, Face recognition can easily bypassed. And why would somebody go for face-recognition security when we have awesome finger-print reader security system which even the CIA rely on ..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 3, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Hp any day because quality, VFM at its class and service as well. I had  a single dead pixel (unnoticeable)  on my screen and they replaced whole LCD within 7 days. no question asked. Then I got a call from HP CC asking if i was satisfied with their service etc... what can i say?



On the contrary, my laptop (HP-nx6110-pc416av)will be a year old on 4th June, and I already have had 3  HDD, 2 DVD-writer, one Motherboard, one Bluetooth dongle replacements. And still, the 3rd DVD writer is going down. (or has already gone down, takes an hour to copy data from DVD-HDD (4GB) and 50 minutes to write DVD (4GB). And I use sony DVDs, which are quite good).

And, I have been asking for complete replacement since the first month (when the problems began), and HP people are not listening. OK, fine, but at least provide good service, but no, I had one guy give me a lecture on how nero cannot write DVDs and that I MUST use bundelled S/W (sonic) to burn then (which actually takes more time than nero). Plus, the are slow to respond on live chat.

Again, the parts replaced are not compatible with the ones for which they were replaced. My first DVD-writer could write DVD-RAM and DVD+R/RW DL, but the 2 replaced cannot even write DVD+R/RW DL, leave RAM. So, I am not at all satisfied with HP.

And the last thing, I have been using a Vintron Desktop for last 7 years and the only problem it ever had was a HDD and CD drive replacement, after 5 years of buying. And all the replacements of HP laptop were due to manufacturing defects, which were there from the first month. So, it's no fault from user side (me). 

If they don't support this time, I am thinking of filing a complaint against them in, 'Grahak Panchayat'.... Even though I take regular backup, it's not easy to go through the same things every 3 moths when the HDD fails......

Aditya


----------



## ashu_dps (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats the point i want to make against the service provided by Hp/Compaq here.

My friend got a Compaq laptop for 41K. He got a few dead pixels on his screen aftr abt a month.
On my insistence he went for replacement. He was given back his laptop after 1 week.

Just abt 1 month passed and again he had the same problem and this time more sevear.
But this time they gave him a period of 2 weeks but due to our projects etc he has not been able to give it for replacement since about three months.

Now this is the level of service they are giving, no value for customer's time etc..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 5, 2007)

hmmm.... i haf a different experience wid hp/compaq. there hasn't been a single problem since the past 3.5 years of my usage! NOT a single problem. i exchanged my old combo drive and 30gig hdd for a sony dvdrw and 80gig hdd abt 9months ago. they replaced it infront of me in under 15mins and i'm using it till date widout any problems. i'm completely satisfied


----------



## Liggy (Jun 5, 2007)

well here's my 2 cents worth (cuz it is just a poll), toshiba's or mac's only problem is they are a little pricey, Acer's aren't bad, Dell and HP seem to have the most usless junk installed on them, (stupid games) some Dell's (lowerend models) have HDD problems (bad drive or bad disc image) couldn't tell you which ones ( I don't work for them anymore)... Just make sure you get a good warrenty with the purchase and anything that goes wrong should be fixed/replaced.   and thats my 2 cents worth...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2007)

dell is back on top


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^
With Good Lead!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

seems like nobody thinks asus is good enough


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

even zenith & hcl no votes...sad but its true..they r not good enough


----------

